# Looking for players or a group to join in London Ontario



## Todritter

Hello,
I've recently moved to London and I'm looking for players to join a game I'll run or to join a group already here.
I can host.

-Nick


----------



## was

try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum


----------



## Todritter

Thank you, I'm not usually the sort to participate in online forums. I only did because I don't know people in London.


----------



## Hilde Schbeiker

I'm also seeking a game. But I only play D&D 3.5e, and only online.


----------

